# Are adapters available to attach Mk1 CIS fuel lines to Mk2 CIS-E injectors?



## Corrado_Matt (Dec 12, 2008)

I am putting a 2.0 16V motor and CIS-E injection from a '91 GTI into a Mk1 pickup. The Mk2 fuel injector lines are not long enough for the Mk1 layout with the fuel distributor on the left, so I thought I could use the Mk1 lines but just discovered the darn fitting that joins the lines to the injectors is different. Any suggestions? Anybody know of a source for adapters? How about a source for the semi-rigid plastic fuel hose?
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Get the injectors that fit the lines [ie CIS injectors].

Remember, the fuel injectors on a CIS/CIS-e system, do not regulate fuel flow at all. So, it should not change how things work. Just keep all the injectors the same part number.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

oberr a decade ago they stopped making the adapters you seek.
the thread size and pitch between a cis basic injector sand later cis-e are different.

you can look for a set of roco 16v lines.


----------

